

Ask HN: How did you discover your talent? - emilepetrone

I like many things just enough to keep me interested until the next cool thing comes along. This trait hinders my ability to focus on one area long enough for it to develop into a 'talent.'<p>This could be a problem of discipline, but I think I haven't found my niche.<p>How did you discover your talent?
======
isomorph
Try lots of things.

Then stop thinking about the meta-level if "I like this, I like that, am I
more talented at this, am I more talented at that" etc. etc. and you just
force yourself to work on something.

Meanwhile, try lots of things, but spend most of your time polishing the
fundamental skills you chose.

You have just one mind. The outside world only sees the output of your mind.
It doesn't care that you really wanted to be good at maths or music or
baseball or whatever but that your base urges and attention span made you
switch around and robbed you of your time... all it cares about is the net
result.

Therefore, it's up to you to conquer your fickleness.

GOOD LUCK :]

~~~
emilepetrone
Brilliant- thanks! "You have just one mind. The outside world only sees the
output of your mind. It doesn't care that you really wanted to be good at
maths or music or baseball or whatever but that your base urges and attention
span made you switch around and robbed you of your time... all it cares about
is the net result."

------
panbhatt
Jot down the various things which keep your mind distracted and follow your
original goal at the same time. Eg. if you want to learn Scala language and
also wants to be updated about new technologies/frameworks/languages/news
devote 2-3 hrs daily on updation, while 1-2 hours on your sharpening your
primary skills. Once you are down a month you can easily visualize your
current position and keep on refactoring that day by day.

------
ajude
My 'talent' has become somewhat of a nuisance as I'm constantly referred to as
'the writer' at work/by friends/family when I can do so much more than just
that. While I appreciate the significance of sound prose and clear writing I
do not like being boxed into this very small role especially at work when
there are more interesting things one could be doing.

------
peterbotond
have a repository of your ideas, and what you completed of it, before you
wonder to something else. Even a notebook and a pencil can be useful for this.
cut back on sugar. :-)

------
guynamedloren
I didn't discover a talent. I created it.

